# Do you run set consists being your engines or mix it up all the time?



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

With the high cost of large scale trains, not to mention the space to store them. Many local modelers I know tend to run set consists behind certian engines. I have a short goods train behind my Stainz loco, behind my 2095 LGB OBB diesel trails 2 LGB 3062 passenger cars and once I find one, one of the 4 axle blue bicycle hauling box cars. For my 2119d bumblebee mogul, I have been slowly building up a small freight train, mostly LG&B box cars. Need to get one of the yellow LG&B bobber cabooses still. The Lumberjack live steamer pulls a mix of Bachmann and Accucraft log cars or whatever I have handy. For those of you on a tight budget, do you run typicaly the same consist all the time?


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

well, budget aside
I am a red box dude. That doesn't mean I am brainless, but it does mean, for me, that early on, I simply wanted stuff I rarely had to repair or otherwise attend to, unless it was my choice.

I am OK with running whatever behind whatever, but, I don't mix euro with US.

I will change my buildings on the layout to reflect either US or euro, and the trains follow.

I guess I find, simply, that having new mixes is entertaining to me. Its really whatever mood im in, and often based on how much do I feel like unboxing and schlepping on any given running day. Also, some days I want a vivid train running through the foliage, others, I want mineral brown or Pullman green. its like changing tv stations.

I have done short cars, cars of one color, mixed trains (freight and passenger) , etc.

While I know the difference, I am so used to compromise in terms of prototypical (decades worth), I give myself license to simply run trains. 

It used to bother me to run a C and S loco with DRGW coaches, or even mixing the flying logo with the royal gorge herald, running a '2ft' Forney, running a davenport on the mainline, running a swiss rack with Bavarian cars, a pennsy smoothside observation behind amtrack metroliner coaches ('cos I like the tail lights and it adds to the train length), etc etc., not so much anymore. Cant afford not to use em all, as I like. 

On some days I have no standards. Others, it can be pretty 'modeler' like.

Long long ago, when I first entered G scale, I had a POV of prototype modeling. After decades of LGB, and never having anything quite right, often, in some aspect, I learned to let go. I run trains, like a kid, and have fun with operations, as well as simply enjoying seeing certain equipment.

I still 'model' in n scale. In g scale, I buy whatever I think is wonderful, narrow gauge, standard gauge, alpine, tropical planation etc.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Not only set consists, but even with the rail cars facing in certain directions. 

We run "set consists" due to spatial limitations. Once I shortened all of the couplers, my longest station siding will _just hold_ the four heavyweights and an F3 with _just enough_ clearance for the other train to snake by.

Because the brewery is a Bear Whiz Beer facility, four Bear Whiz Beer cars, a Black Widow GP-9, and an SP caboose make up the freight that passes the brewery. These also just fit on their siding in the station area and this train alternates with the heavyweights.

Similarly, the two shuttles out to the lake and the hot springs have short parking areas so these trains are limited and typically a rail bus or goose goes to the lake. The hot springs are serviced by the old C-16 pulling a Sierra passenger coach.

The mine train includes a 44-tonner, a water car, and four ore cars, and when they automatically park at the mine, the last two ore cars align with the loading dock. At the stamp mill, the fore cars align with the crane. Any other length just wouldn't align properly or look as good.

Of course the sight-seers going from Lizard Lane to the aerial tram need passenger cars and three streamliners behind an FA-FB puts the doors for the second and third cars right at the loading dock in Lizard Lane. It also puts the third car into another block so that its decorative lighting continues to function even after the engines loose power for passenger loading. (A fourth car could block the crossing.) The first car has the doors toward the front for loading at the Alligator Lizards in the Air station stop.

And of course the other freight includes the rail cars necessary to support the economy hauling sheep, coal, oil, and supplies.

No engine pulls more than five rail cars.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I mix, some have a set consist and other trains pull what I feel like bringing out to run on a given day. Passenger trains and unit trains (12 car coal hopper and 32 car DM&IR iron ore jennies) are set and are pulled by an appropriate engine, be it steam, diesel, or electric. The unit trains more likely than not will be pulled by an Aristo Mallet. 

I will occasionally mix passenger cars and pull a "private" train (PRR, RIO GRANDE, and B&O).

Just remember it is your railroad and you can run what ever you want to run.

When I first started in the "G" part of the hobby in 1980, I had to pull American style LGB cars with European style LGB engines. They made the cars, but at that time there weren't any American engines. I just didn't care for Americanized Stainz.

My philosophy of running trains is that I am running a RR museum, tourist railroad, and a short line that bridges two mainline railroads. With that, I can run anything when I want to. I just don't mix narrow gauge and standard gauge rolling stock at the same time.

Chuck


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I only have 7 random cars and a caboose to tow, so short trains are the norm and I seldom run with less than that. I had more cars, but it was such a pain to drag them all outside, so I just stuck with the 8 cars that fit in one "Banker's Box" in a large plastic bag that I gather at the top so I can carry them all in one hand, so fewer trips from the house to the RR.

I never put them in any particular order. They are only there to provide some workload for my Live Steamer.

I do have one other car that is an experimental car to provide a higher workload on the engine (no brake when stopped or moving slow, but more braking power as the speed increases... Easy to start, but hard to pull at speed). I have tried a centrifugal clutch brake and small electric motors on each axle that act as generators with shorted outputs to create high back-EMF "Dynamic braking" with varying levels of success. But this car doesn't look like anything "reasonable" for a "Railroad" to have ever used so I seldom put it in a train when just out running the steamer for visual effect. And when I am experimenting with it, it is usually the only car being pulled.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

For me, I think the answer is "yes."

I have the cars I keep in storage on the railroad which I use for prototype operations. That "group" of cars gets mixed up depending on my mood and how I want to operate on any given day. There's no set consist there, but it's always the same 14 cars being used because that's where they're stored. If I'm in the mood to just casually run a train around the yard, I'll pick 4 or 5 cars (whichever are the first out of the barn, typically) and just run them.

Then I've got my "travel" trains, which live in carrying containers. This is my "take to the show" rolling stock. These are much more in the line of a "consist," in that I generally grab three containers and head out to the show. I know what's in each container, so the train doesn't vary all that much except perhaps when I grab a container of box cars instead of a container of hopper cars. 

I've also got my passenger cars, which--when finally completed--will give me 6 or 7 cars to choose from for a train. If I'm running passenger service on the railroad outside, it's maybe a coach and combine or two coaches. At public displays, I can run longer trains. 

There is no "this loco pulls this train" in any of all this. Which locomotive I run on any given day is 100% dependent on my mood at the time. From a prototypical standpoint, all of my locos would pull any of the trains I have, freight or passenger. There are locos that I use more often for my passenger trains, but nothing is "officially designated" one or the other. (The Climax, though, rarely gets called into passenger duty. Something about keeping to a timetable or such nonsense...) 

Later,

K


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I dont mix my Euro with the American, doesnt look right. I dont change buildings on the layout, but then I dont have many, just a Euro style depot, with an american style covered platform(price was right!) and my LGB Rigi cable cars going from the station up to a viewing platform up on my TV antenna tower. I have been pretty much a red box guy also. My aunt and uncle, who are from Germany, started this whole thing years ago. While I dont have alot of red box due to budgetary restrictions, thats pretty much all I buy. For live steam I prefer Regner or Roundhouse. I have found that the geared Regner engines are prefect for my line. I may give up some red box items to afford to get myself another Regner Willi. Thanks for the replies, I enjoyed reading them. Mike


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

I wouldn't be caught dead running a non matching train!!! Just so happens my LGB stainz starter, Bachmann Big Hauler and Li'l hauler all have different couplers so I really have no choice in the matter!

Must admit a small piece of #14 copper wire can be bent into just about every universal coupler configuration..Not that I would ever use such a device..


----------



## SparkyJoe (Oct 14, 2012)

Blk69 said:


> Must admit a small piece of #14 copper wire can be bent into just about every universal coupler configuration..Not that I would ever use such a device..


To quote tac Foley "a UDC or universal coupling device"


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I run something different most every train out of the train room including the locomotives. My cars and locos are stored on shelves above a three track staging yard. I set up a loco consist and grab how many cars I want to run off the shelves that are appropriate for the loco or locos that I'm going to run. Could be all modern or forty footers behind steam or early diesel.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

SparkyJoe said:


> To quote tac Foley "a UDC or universal coupling device"


UDC - would that be a Universal Device for Coupling.
or is it a UCD???
Did Tac get it wrong?
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I do what Paul does, makes it more fun. Often have kids over, and let them pick.

Does come up with some interesting consists!

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I run what ever makes it long. Usually around 40 to 50 cars. 

JJ in AZ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

We need to get together some time JJ...

If'n ya run 40-50 cars. 
an eyes run 40-50 cars....

Together could be like maybe 100 cars...
....are we talking now!

... ;-)
.sorry...the part a AZ I live in is old, real old.....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I think I got around 75 boxcars alone.  

JJ


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

I have several set consists: 

ET&WNC: I have 5 Bachmann ET&WNC locos -- older Big Haulers and newer Annies
Bachmann ET&WNC Passenger consist with any ET&WNC 4-6-0
Bachmann ET&WNC Freight consist with any ET&WNC 4-6-0
USA Trains Agricultural Reefers consist with any ET&WNC 4-6-0

Circus Train: I have 1 Bachmann Ringling Bros. loco
Bachmann Ringling Bros. consist with matching Ringling Bros loco

The Princess: I have 1 Hartland Princess Forney
Kalamazoo Mountain Central consist with Hartland Princess Forney


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

You will have to post some pics of the Princess pulling those coaches Cat, Love to see that. I have used the UDC at steamups to hook engines to consists. And I only wish I had a layout big enough to run 75 car trains! Mike


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is a picture from Martys a while back. 

This is about 40 cars


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great picture JJ, of the now defunct High line.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I see the caboose....counted 28 cars...

Any others count different here....

.. ;-) ..

.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

In an earlier post in this thread I mentioned that I had a few trains with set consists. This past weekend I had one of those trains out at the Stapleton's layout for their standard gauge steamup.

My iron ore train comes into view at about the 10:22 mark in Scott McDonalds video of the event. Thanks Scott for including a "SPARKIE" in with all the beautiful live steamers.

The set consist for this train is an Aristocraft Mallet, a box car (for battery), 32 LGB ore cars, and a USAt caboose. The ore cars were all repainted and relettered with Stan Cedarleaf's decals for the DM&IR railroad.

http://forums.mylargescale.com/18-live-steam/41658-ie-w-fall-standard-gauge-steamup-2014-a.html

Repainted and lettered LGB iron ore cars.










Chuck

PS,

Here is a picture of my other set consist. A USAt Hudson, box car (battery car) and 10 USAt streamliners. This was taken at Jim's last July when I took it out for a run. I need his layout to run the full length train.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I think your off by 10 

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

SD90WLMT said:


> I see the caboose....counted 28 cars...
> 
> Any others count different here....
> 
> ...



Takin' time off from your rivet counting duties again?


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

I went back through my photo archive and for me the answer is yes, that I have specific consists for my locomotives. Here are some pics for ideas.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/scotty_macd/sets/72157650195224410/







http://forums.mylargescale.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## djacobsen (Jul 20, 2011)

I do have some trains that are specific consists. But, being more of Toy Train Infidel than a prototypical purist, I run whatever suit's my whimsy at that particular moment.

Dave


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ;

A lot depends on what I am doing for that operating session. On 01/20/15 we had unusually warm weather in Roanoke, VA, so I had a steamup. Since I knew it would take a lot of my time to prep and steam up the two locomotives, I used the same train for both of them. Most of the time when I have a dedicated locomotive, it is for a specific passenger train. Freights will get power to match the train length.




















Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

Interesting thread. Lately I've probably been more of a set consist guy just based on what trains I have that fits together, such as my K-27 and the assorted D&RGW freight cars I pull ending that train with my scratch built short caboose. Then I've been running my Bachmann South Pacific Coast Golden Classic set. Similar to Cathrine I also have a Bachmann circus train and some of the extra cars for it so when that's out it's pretty much the same train each time. I think some times we collect either a set or a specific locomotive then look for the cars to go with it.


----------

